# Banking 365 (BOI) Down



## whattodo? (7 Dec 2010)

Is anybody having any problems logging into Banking 365 for Bank of Ireland this morning?


----------



## Boyd (7 Dec 2010)

Yeah blank screen on clicking Login


----------



## pinkyBear (7 Dec 2010)

Funny that I am.


----------



## westcork (7 Dec 2010)

See the main screen but once you try to get to login page it seems to stop


----------



## fender (7 Dec 2010)

Does not work for me either


----------



## TarfHead (7 Dec 2010)

Could the  be working  ?


----------



## whattodo? (7 Dec 2010)

Just phoned 365 and they say that nobody can answer the phones due to an 'emergency evacuation'!

How does this effect anybody trying to login or getting an account balance!? Surely, they must have a contignency plan....its been like this for 2 hours now.

I was suppost to make an important transfer this morning - I will now have to trudge through the snow to a branch to do this now!


----------



## TarfHead (7 Dec 2010)

whattodo? said:


> I will now have to trudge through the snow to a branch to do this now!


 
Phone the branch first. It is possible that the problems affecting Banking 365 affect branch systems too.


----------



## missdaisy (7 Dec 2010)

It's been down all morning. I've been trying to log in since before 9am. It's still not fixed.


----------



## callybags (7 Dec 2010)

I was able to log in about 8.15 this morning, but not now.


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Dec 2010)

whattodo? said:


> I was suppost to make an important transfer this morning - I will now have to trudge through the snow to a branch to do this now!



does it make a difference if you transfer money in the morning or after lunch? i would have thought that because it's electronically, it's going to take 2-3 working days anyway...?

ps.: login site doesn't open here, too.


----------



## whattodo? (7 Dec 2010)

Was down in the branch - all systems are down and have been all morning! They cant do anything at all - they were not sure when the error will be fixed 

Just wanted to let you all know.....tried to take out cash at an AIB ATM but wont let me either!


----------



## pinkyBear (7 Dec 2010)

> tried to take out cash at an AIB ATM but wont let me either!


 Should we be worried!!


----------



## TarfHead (7 Dec 2010)

whattodo? said:


> Just wanted to let you all know.....tried to take out cash at an AIB ATM but wont let me either!


 
AIB won't give you cash cos they can't get a reponse from BOI. BOI systems are in a mess today.

[broken link removed]


----------



## whattodo? (7 Dec 2010)

I think its worrying that all BOI customers cannot access any cash for 4 and half hours now!

It must be a pretty big technical issue for this to cripple BOI for this length of time and it still has not been resolved!


----------



## Boyd (7 Dec 2010)

Work colleague able to withdraw from BOI Stephens Green an hour ago, dunno the amount


----------



## Mpsox (7 Dec 2010)

more on this here

[broken link removed]


----------



## Boyd (7 Dec 2010)

Mpsox said:


> more on this here
> 
> [broken link removed]



Dont duplicate posts , see Tarfhead above


----------



## missdaisy (7 Dec 2010)

I was able to withdraw money from a BofI banklink at lunchtime. 365online still not working though.


----------



## pinkyBear (7 Dec 2010)

OK, maybe I am way too cynical here, I do not believe this is as a result of a “Technical Issue”, I would not be surprised if there was a run on Bank of Ireland and they downed systems to prevent too much cash from being withdrawn. I work in IT and for the system to be down this long – is not good at all.. HP as the SI’s have not come out and reported the fault.


----------



## Tiberius (7 Dec 2010)

Its definitely a technical issue only.  The Irish Times link has as much detail as is available at the moment.  ATMs allow withdrawals up to an approved limit even when offline.


----------



## aristotle (7 Dec 2010)

Bank systems have gone down in the past. Wouldn't worry about this.


----------



## TarfHead (7 Dec 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> I would not be surprised if there was a run on Bank of Ireland and they downed systems to prevent too much cash from being withdrawn.


 
I agree that this does seem to be a particularly long outage but that's all it is - an outage. BOI seem to have one of these each December.


----------



## pinkyBear (7 Dec 2010)

Tiberius - how do you know? I rang my branch and I got the standard "assurance" from the girl, however I just do not believe her, and what has been documented in the irish times article.

I was not worried at all this am as I thought, sure, this is a technical issue. The longer this is going on the more concerned I am that it isn't a technical issue.


----------



## TarfHead (7 Dec 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> Tiberius - how do you know? I rang my branch and I got the standard "assurance" from the girl, however I just do not believe her, and what has been documented in the irish times article.


 
The official in the branch probably knows as much about the problem as has been reported in the newspaper !


----------



## Boyd (7 Dec 2010)

Has anyone tried to deposit 50K from AIB into BOI I wonder ;-)


----------



## pinkyBear (7 Dec 2010)

TarfHead said:


> The official in the branch probably knows as much about the problem as has been reported in the newspaper !


 
I know! And thats also worrying me! The last update she got was around lunch time.... Please tell me I'm being irrational! After everything that has gone on, I do not believe a word the girl says! 
P!


----------



## Tiberius (7 Dec 2010)

Message on BOI intranet about it.. major IT outage.


----------



## callybags (7 Dec 2010)

*Fron their web site*

[SIZE=+1]*IMPORTANT CUSTOMER MESSAGE: MAJOR IT ISSUE *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Bank of Ireland confirms that an unforeseen technical issue has impacted some of our operating systems this morning and our telephone and online banking services are currently unavailable. However, all branches are open and operating as normal but with a temporary restricted cash service. All ATMs are operating normally but with a restricted cash service for Bank of Ireland cardholders. Some customers may be unable to conduct point-of-sale transactions but Bank of Ireland credit card transactions are unaffected. We apologise to our customers for any inconvenience they are experiencing and wish to assure them that we are working with our IT partners to ensure that all services are reinstated as a priority. [/SIZE]


----------



## seawinds (7 Dec 2010)

big probelm the site is down Been onto bank a few times aparently some tech problem with mainframe???. Affects personal and business users.


----------



## TarfHead (7 Dec 2010)

You're being irrational.

I wonder have they tried switching it off and switching it on again ?


----------



## pinkyBear (7 Dec 2010)

TarfHead said:


> You're being irrational.
> 
> I wonder have they tried switching it off and switching it on again ?


 

lol


----------



## Towger (7 Dec 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> OK, maybe I am way too cynical here, I do not believe this is as a result of a “Technical Issue”, I would not be surprised if there was a run on Bank of Ireland and they downed systems to prevent too much cash from being withdrawn. I work in IT and for the system to be down this long – is not good at all.. HP as the SI’s have not come out and reported the fault.


 
Pinky, I take it you have never done any work for BOI. In recent years, well basically since they P45'ed their IT staff.... Well you get the idea...

Or, as one member of staff put it to me, 'It is creaking at the seams and it is only a matter if time'. Now that was a few years ago, so they did well to get this far.

From memory, it is normally AIB who manage to crash the mainframes around Chirstmass, or more specificly one year they stopped communicating with the outside world, which amounts to much the same thing.


----------



## The_Banker (7 Dec 2010)

Towger said:


> Pinky, I take it you have never done any work for BOI. In recent years, well basically since they P45'ed their IT staff.... Well you get the idea...
> 
> *Or, as one member of staff put it to me, 'It is creaking at the seams and it is only a matter if time'. Now that was a few years ago, so they did well to get this far.*
> 
> From memory, it is normally AIB who manage to crash the mainframes around Chirstmass, or more specificly one year they stopped communicating with the outside world, which amounts to much the same thing.


 
I work in IT for another bank. Ever since BOI outsourced their IT to (first BT) and then HP there have been nothing but problems.
Couldn't happen at a worse time.

There was always a fear within the Banking IT Industry that outsourcing would spread across the whole sector. However, BOIs problems over the last few years means that this will probably never happen.


----------



## redbhoy (7 Dec 2010)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/1207/bankofireland.html


----------



## TarfHead (7 Dec 2010)

The_Banker said:


> I work in IT for another bank. Ever since BOI outsourced their IT to (first BT) and then HP there have been nothing but problems.


 
BOI have outsourced their IT infrastructure support. Other IT functions remain in-house.

The first venture was a joint venture with Perot. When that didn't last it was briefly brought back in-house before being fully outsourced to HP; telephony & data comms to BT. Next year, IBM will take over the contract from HP.

'_Nothing but problems_' is a subjective view. It suggests all was OK with IT infrastructure support when it was in-house.


----------



## roytheboyo (7 Dec 2010)

Is this problem still ongoing or resolved?


----------



## missdaisy (7 Dec 2010)

Still ongoing. Hasn't been fixed yet.


----------



## Tiberius (7 Dec 2010)

365online is back now.  I was able to conduct Laser txn and withdraw cash from the ATM in the meantime in any event.


----------



## adox (7 Dec 2010)

Tiberius said:


> 365online is back now.  I was able to conduct Laser txn and withdraw cash from the ATM in the meantime in any event.



Still not working for me.


----------



## Ethan 1 (7 Dec 2010)

Can't access 365online or banking365  , hope this is just a glitch and not something more serious.


----------



## adox (7 Dec 2010)

adox said:


> Still not working for me.



Actually scratch that. Wouldnt work with Safari or Google Chrome but finally did with Firefox.


----------



## Lightning (8 Dec 2010)

RTE are saying that the issue is ongoing. 

It looks like people are getting funds that they do not have in their accounts to withdraw:



> However, some cardholders may be getting money from ATMs even if they do not those funds in their accounts.
> The bank's spokesperson said this is because 'in a crisis situation, each individual card holder has an offline line'.
> Those customers withdrawing more than they have in their accounts will incur normal charges.
> A spokesperson said it is an 'unforeseen temporary technical issue', which the bank is working to resolve.
> Tellers could not access the up-to-date balance on customers' accounts during the day.


----------



## JP1234 (8 Dec 2010)

I was able to withdraw cash and use laser last evening.  Around 7.30 this morning I was able to get a balance via telephone banking but now cannot get access to online or telephone banking.


----------



## missdaisy (8 Dec 2010)

Issue still seems to be ongoing. Still can't access 365 this morning.


----------



## redbhoy (8 Dec 2010)

It said on the news last night that BOI was giving money to account holders who hadnt sufficient funds in their accounts. They will still incur the normal charges. So it wasnt free money after all.


----------



## whattodo? (8 Dec 2010)

Hopefully, this will be resolved soon - this must be a pretty big issue for it to be out for the 2nd day running! Ridiculous, that a bank as big as BOI can have this offline as long as this and have no back up.


----------



## helsbells (8 Dec 2010)

*Boi*

I went into a BOI branch yesterday at 3:30pm and was told that bank tellers are only issuing €65 per person in cash, and ATM's were issuing between €200-€300 per person.  

The lady reassured me that the system would be back up shortly.  I was able to log in last night at 11pm but no such luck this morning.

I was able to withdraw €500 in cash yest evening from a BOI ATM.


----------



## JP1234 (8 Dec 2010)

UPDATE:  I was able to use telephone banking via a landline within the last half hour.
I made 2 cash withdrawals last night for the same amount ( via Dunnes instore BOI machine which has a withdrawal limit of 120e per transaction) only one of those has appeared on my account and my wages have not gone in. Getting slightly worried now as my husband is due to be paid tomorrow, his company also banks with BOI!


----------



## callybags (8 Dec 2010)

Business Online is back up and running.

Banking 365 Online is still offline!


----------



## MichaelBurke (8 Dec 2010)

1304hrs and still no online banking. Think we should do like Tom (Pat Shortt) in Fr Ted and go into the bank with a shot gun to get our money, well it is our money!

Am I being over reactive?


----------



## Murfnm (8 Dec 2010)

online banking working fine for me.


----------



## pinkyBear (8 Dec 2010)

Its still down for me and I have cleared my temp internet files.


----------



## dtlyn (8 Dec 2010)

Final straw for me after a week of dealing with them over a card-cloning security issue. 

Over to NIB next week.


----------



## adox (8 Dec 2010)

Not working for me again.


----------



## Graftgirl (8 Dec 2010)

If it's an IT issue then why would there be limits on the amount of cash given to customers in the branch, sounds strange to me..


----------



## gnubbit (8 Dec 2010)

Seems odd to me that it was working last night (after close of business) but not working again today.  My confidence is not high in banks and things like this don't help.


----------



## RSMike (8 Dec 2010)

gnubbit said:


> Seems odd to me that it was working last night (after close of business) but not working again today.  My confidence is not high in banks and things like this don't help.



Mine either:

Try  which I got from Google, seems to work fine, where as the normal entry link does not


----------



## callybags (8 Dec 2010)

> Try  which I got from Google,


 
Well done. That works. Thanks


----------



## gnubbit (8 Dec 2010)

RSMike said:


> Mine either:
> 
> Try  which I got from Google, seems to work fine, where as the normal entry link does not


Thanks for that - that worked fine for me too.


----------



## RSMike (8 Dec 2010)

*Doh!*

I wonder do BOI realize they have their main entry page disabled, bizaree that the other link works fine


----------



## whattodo? (8 Dec 2010)

The alternative link does not work anymore - the initial screen appears but once you click 'log in' the same IT error message appears again.


----------



## pinkyBear (8 Dec 2010)

try clearing the internet history files.


----------



## adox (8 Dec 2010)

Not working for me either.


----------



## gnubbit (8 Dec 2010)

It's still working for me, am using Firefox.

I did notice my credit card balance doesn't seem to have updated with a payment that should have hit it today though.


----------



## adox (8 Dec 2010)

gnubbit said:


> It's still working for me, am using Firefox.
> 
> I did notice my credit card balance doesn't seem to have updated with a payment that should have hit it today though.


 

Thanks. I`m on IE here in work. Will try Firefox when I get home.


----------



## RSMike (8 Dec 2010)

Still working for me also, another thing you can try is clicking on the "Northern Ireland or Great Britain" customer login, I have used that in the past when the normal entry point went belly up, It used to give an older version with slightly less functionality, but can't detect any difference now.

Its also a sign of their IT incompetence that they have to present separate links to customers for things like their browser type..............


----------



## adox (8 Dec 2010)

Im at home now and its still not working. Ive tried Firefox, Google Chrome and Safari, but to no avail.

I`ve cleared my history and cookies but no joy.


----------



## gnubbit (8 Dec 2010)

adox said:


> Im at home now and its still not working. Ive tried Firefox, Google Chrome and Safari, but to no avail.
> 
> I`ve cleared my history and cookies but no joy.


Sorry if I'm stating the obvious but are you using the alternative link from RSMike and not the ordinary link.   is the one I'm using successfully.


----------



## adox (8 Dec 2010)

gnubbit said:


> Sorry if I'm stating the obvious but are you using the alternative link from RSMike and not the ordinary link.   is the one I'm using successfully.



Yep, that's the link I've been using.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Dec 2010)

Not working for me ... cleared cache etc. .... no joy.


----------



## Perplexed (8 Dec 2010)

Hey, I just got in using the UK/NI  portal using *gnubbits* link above. Thanks.

Not sure if my balance is up to date either though. Have been expecting a few other drs to come through.


----------



## RSMike (8 Dec 2010)

*Try this one*

Here's another you can try which works for me also, !


----------



## gnubbit (8 Dec 2010)

The regular link just worked for me.  I think they said that it would be available intermittently ... fingers crossed it gets back to normal soon.  Fed up with banjaxed economy, internet banking, weather and water supply!


----------



## Latrade (8 Dec 2010)

Regular site worked for me just now on iPhone safari. Not only was it working but working properly, which it never did before on the iPhone.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Dec 2010)

It's working for me now.


----------



## alaskaonline (9 Dec 2010)

just tried it with IE = didn't work
tried it with Firefox = worked BUT my 80 year old granddad crosses quicker the road than the navigation into and around the 365 banking page.


----------



## Boyd (9 Dec 2010)

Yep dead slow, pretty much unusable


----------



## TarfHead (9 Dec 2010)

Logged on this morning (IE6), did a couple of account transfers.

All OK. Don't need to use it again for rest of the day.


----------



## missdaisy (9 Dec 2010)

I logged in successfully this morning but it seems to be down again now.


----------



## boaber (9 Dec 2010)

missdaisy said:


> I logged in successfully this morning but it seems to be down again now.



Did you try pressing F5 on your keyboard, this works for me.


----------



## missdaisy (9 Dec 2010)

Hi boaber - I've tried that but it's not working. I'm not as concerned as I was yesterday though, my wages from a Bank of Ireland account have been paid, mortgage has been paid etc so I know what's what!


----------



## missdaisy (9 Dec 2010)

[SIZE=+1]*365online now displaying this message.....

IMPORTANT CUSTOMER MESSAGE 

*[/SIZE]We are currently experiencing technical issues and hope to have normal service restored as soon as possible.All our branches are open as normal.


----------



## alaskaonline (10 Dec 2010)

last night (9pm) it looked like it was working only to find out after i put in the pin for a transfer that it wasn't. so i am puzzled over the transfer if it actually went through or not. now i checked online again and they got the old error message up again. this is day four (i think) and now i am getting "slightly" annoyed....


----------



## adox (10 Dec 2010)

alaskaonline said:


> last night (9pm) it looked like it was working only to find out after i put in the pin for a transfer that it wasn't. so i am puzzled over the transfer if it actually went through or not. now i checked online again and they got the old error message up again. this is day four (i think) and now i am getting "slightly" annoyed....


 
Their phone service is working. I had to use it to transfer so money this morning and it worked.

My wages also went into my account and a transfer I had scheduled to go out this morning also went, so at least the accounts seem to be fully active, apart from online access of course.


----------



## sadie (10 Dec 2010)

Online banking 365 worked fine last night. 
They could have added problems with the world and his mother hearing there are problems and all trying to get online at the same time.


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2010)

Not working again this morning!


----------



## TarfHead (10 Dec 2010)

As already posted, 365 Phone continues to work OK.


----------



## boaber (10 Dec 2010)

currently:

*IMPORTANT CUSTOMER MESSAGE  *

We confirm that following technical difficulties on Tuesday, 7th December, all customer facilities including ATM, Laser/Maestro, branch and telephone banking are available. However, our Online banking facility, www.365online.com is currently unavailable to customers until later today. As a result we would encourage our online banking users to avail of our automated 365 telephone banking service which is fully operational and offers a range of facilities. 

To contact Bank of Ireland 365 simply call :

 0818 365 365 from RoI  
 0845 7 365 555 from NI 
 0845 7 365 333 from GB 

and, with your same six-digit PIN (as you use for 365 online), you can:


Check your balance 
Find out about your recent transactions 
Pay a bill or transfer funds between registered Bank of Ireland accounts or to third-party accounts (subject to account balance, certain limits apply) 
Check your credit card balance and transaction 
Order statements 
Check your credit card balance and transaction 
Apply for a loan, mortgage or credit card 
Change your 365 PIN


----------



## RSMike (14 Mar 2011)

Is 365online going down the crapper again, or am I just unlucky and logging in at the wrong times (e.g. 9:30pm)?

Its unbelievably slow the last few times I have used it


----------

